# How to install Reconstructor on Ubuntu 11.04?



## nisargshah95 (May 21, 2011)

Hi guys, can anyone tell me (or give related links) on how to install Reconstructor on Ubuntu 11.04?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Create Custom Ubuntu CDs with Reconstructor


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 22, 2011)

Man...isn't there an option to register for free?


----------

